# Which Noble Goat?



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

When our does start milking we were thinking about adding Noble Goat Dairy Parlor 18 and Noble goat high fiber lactation. Which one is better for increasing milkproduction when milking? Right now we mix ADM dairy goat, BOSS, shredded beet pulp, and alfalfa pellets. We will also be giving them alfalfa bales. Which Noble Goat is better for increasing milk production?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used to use the Dairy goat Parlor, and it worked well.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I used to use the Dairy goat Parlor, and it worked well.


Did their milk production increase?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes it did. It really increased when I gave the alfalfa & beet pulp pellets though. I got my kinders in milk, and let's just say they were minimally taken care of, so after getting them on the Noble Goat Parlor, alfalfa, beet pulp pellets it went up. When I first brought them home 12-16 oz, after about a week of the "good stuff" I got a quart from each 

I'm personally trying to stay away from Purina products so I will be trying out the Nutrena goat meal I think it is, but I'll be sticking to the alfalfa and beet pulp pellets too


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Yes it did. It really increased when I gave the alfalfa & beet pulp pellets though. I got my kinders in milk, and let's just say they were minimally taken care of, so after getting them on the Noble Goat Parlor, alfalfa, beet pulp pellets it went up. When I first brought them home 12-16 oz, after about a week of the "good stuff" I got a quart from each
> 
> I'm personally trying to stay away from Purina products so I will be trying out the Nutrena goat meal I think it is, but I'll be sticking to the alfalfa and beet pulp pellets too


Nutrena is made by the same manufacturer as purina. The products will be introduced two the same stuff.

Did u use dairy parlor 16 or 18?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

fishin816 said:


> Nutrena is made by the same manufacturer as purina. The products will be introduced two the same stuff. Did u use dairy parlor 16 or 18?


Dairy Parlor 16, as I think that's the only one carried at the local TSC.

I'm trying to stay away from anything processed in the Purina Plants, and Nutrena is produced by Cargill plants I think... I'm was going to switch over to the local non GMO all organic feed very soon, perhaps sooner then later, but it's more expensive...  hmm, what to do...??


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Dairy Parlor 16, as I think that's the only one carried at the local TSC.
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from anything processed in the Purina Plants, and Nutrena is produced by Cargill plants I think... I'm was going to switch over to the local non GMO all organic feed very soon, perhaps sooner then later, but it's more expensive...  hmm, what to do...??


I just looked at the ingredients (garbage/poisining) on Noble Goat..... :ROFL::dazed::shock:

WHY WOULD I EVER FEED THIS TO THE POOR BUCKS?!?!?!?

I am switching the poor bucks to something else and I will find a different feed thats NOT Purina to feed. I can't believe I would ever feed this to any goat!!! I can't want to find something different....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm mixing my own grain now and am VERY pleased with it in the short time I've been feeding it


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what I want to start feeding...

If you are looking for a quality non GMO line of feed at reasonable prices, we have what you need. Patriot Farm and Feed has several feeds that do not contain genetically modified or genetically engineered grains.


14% All Purpose. This feed is simple blend of Oats, Alfalfa and Wheat with a light coating of molasses and salt. It is great for Sheep, Goats, Cattle and Horses. 

Add some alfalfa pellets, brewery grain and beet pulp pellets to the ones in milk, I think I'll have some great milk output, at least I hope so


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I do whole oats, barley, alfalfa pellets, BOSS and Blue Seal Sunshine Plus(like calf manna) and when in milk I will be adding beet pulp  and more alfalfa pellets if I feel they could use it 

Comes out to a 16.5% mix


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I do whole oats, barley, alfalfa pellets, BOSS and Blue Seal Sunshine Plus(like calf manna) and when in milk I will be adding beet pulp  and more alfalfa pellets if I feel they could use it
> 
> Comes out to a 16.5% mix


Skyla, do oats or barley increase milk production in does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure if it does.. Jill(goathiker) would be a good one to ask.. This is the first time I have fed it.. So I will see come February if production is up


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I'm not 100% sure if it does.. Jill(goathiker) would be a good one to ask.. This is the first time I have fed it.. So I will see come February if production is up


What happened in the goats that you're impressed about? Thinking about taking out ADM in our mix and adding oats and barley. Our current mix is ADM, beet pulp, alfalfa pellets, and BOSS.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, they all look great on it, the jr does are growing wonderfully, it put some needed weight on a few does, and they all like it  lol!

I am not familiar with ADM.. But I put a pelleted grain in my mix.. As do a few people I know who mix their own.. It's more of a supplement that is added.. Mine is much like Calf Manna.

I will post my mix here for you in a bit


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well, they all look great on it, the jr does are growing wonderfully, it put some needed weight on a few does, and they all like it  lol!
> 
> I am not familiar with ADM.. But I put a pelleted grain in my mix.. As do a few people I know who mix their own.. It's more of a supplement that is added.. Mine is much like Calf Manna.
> 
> I will post my mix here for you in a bit


ADM and Noble goat is the only goat feed at our local feed store. The did great on ADM but I would like to switch their feed over to a more organic feed. We will add a pelleted feed that will boost milk production when it comes show and milk time though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would stick with ADM rather than change to Noble.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I see  

I think that sounds good  I agree with Karen.. The ADM sounds better then the Noble Goat..
I'm still trying to understand all the feed and nutrition stuff lol! Lots of researching makes me go :crazy:


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I see
> 
> I think that sounds good  I agree with Karen.. The ADM sounds better then the Noble Goat..
> I'm still trying to understand all the feed and nutrition stuff lol! Lots of researching makes me go :crazy:


Lots of research is all I do!!!! I'm trying to figure out this goat nutrition stuff too. I LOVE doing that!!! I'll stick with ADM until the can of feed is empty. :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You might try contacting a local feed mill and see what they have available. Some will even mix feed for you. Usually they make ou buy a lot of it, but if you have a large herd it can be worth it.


----------

